# What?! I don’t do that! No really!!



## Ash Sukea (Apr 10, 2019)

Whats a behavior your fursona shares with animals of the same species that they totally do but are too embarrassed to admit it even if they were caught in the act?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 10, 2019)

Her pupils get real big when she sees someone cute.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 10, 2019)

Loves to rub his back on stuff to itch his fuzzy back.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 10, 2019)

She has a tendency to gape whenever she's focusing on something. She can often be found staring at her computer with her mouth hanging open.


----------



## Mocha Bunny (Apr 10, 2019)

Her nose wiggles a bunch unconsciously! When someone points it out she blushes lol


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 10, 2019)

Y’know
Headlights.


----------



## Keefur (Apr 10, 2019)

I murder every single Mammoth I see.  I'm not proud of it though (actually I am).
Being a Sabertooth, I can't really state that I share habits with them, although as a feline, I have been known to inadvertantly paw at stuff.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 10, 2019)

Nocturnal, loner, hunting outside perceived league, chasing what others deem impossible.
And sexually frustrated.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 10, 2019)

He likes to go to the salon and get the bird in charge to clean his teeth


----------



## Wabbajax (Apr 10, 2019)

Eating food out of the trash.

Hey, it's called "freegan", people. Look it up.

And maybe also chasing things that run away from him.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 10, 2019)

Idk, I'm the only Dragowolf in existence


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 10, 2019)

Eating his shed skin every once in a while


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 10, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> She has a tendency to gape whenever she's focusing on something. She can often be found staring at her computer with her mouth hanging open.



That is too. Cute.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Vitaly (Apr 10, 2019)

I have problem with automatic doors 
When it opens I can't decide 
should I enter or not


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm not remotely sly! Who said I was sly?
I'm just... clever with words...
Okay!?

Well, maybe I'm a little manipulative when threatened...

Or when I can't get something I really want...

But still!

....
At least I don't go chasing innocent rabbits.
I mean my head still snaps towards them, but I never follow that instinct up. Vegetarianism is about the entire livelihood not just the diet.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 11, 2019)

Even though I'm technically not a goat, I will bleat (embarrassingly) when happy.


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 11, 2019)

At home, food doesn't get cooked, and the fridge doesn't get used a lot.

Yes, that is a week old piece of raw steak I am eating.
And no, that's not mold.

maybe it is


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 11, 2019)

Zehlua gets MAD smoothie cravings. My kingdom for a mango!


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Apr 11, 2019)

Stealing.
 ...No.

Lying about stealing. 
Certainly not!

Sorry, man. Can't think of anything.


----------



## Sirocco~ (Apr 11, 2019)

As a parrot with a human sona, my sona often has the tendency to engage in the furry fandom, which he believes is shameful. My sona still denies he is a furry like other humans do.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 11, 2019)

Has a tendancy to burrow and sleep underneath things such as piles of cloths and furniture.


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 11, 2019)

Bucking


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 11, 2019)

Subconsciously rubbing my face floof.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 11, 2019)

Hmm, where to start? Coming straight in from the river leaving muddy footprints across the hallway and drying himself on your soft furnishings, being easily distracted by small moving objects, doing that little wiggle dance with his tail...
All the usual otter things, really!


----------



## Ash Sukea (Apr 11, 2019)

Tail betrays mood if I don’t pay attention to it. 
Treat motivated. 
Unless coffee, mate, coffee, fish, or coffee is threatened, I have all the bravery of Scooby-Doo.


----------



## Noctima (Apr 11, 2019)

Noctima est assez timide et il rougit à mesure qu'on lui fasse remarquer.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 11, 2019)

Noctima said:


> Noctima est assez timide et il rougit à mesure qu'on lui fasse remarquer.


Ach, leider kann ich nicht Sie verstanden.
Können Sie bitte es auf Englisch wiederholen? Französisch finde ich leider eine schwierige Sprache.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Apr 11, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Ach, leider kann ich nicht Sie verstanden.
> Können Sie bitte es auf Englisch wiederholen? Französisch finde ich leider eine schwierige Sprache.


 As much as it can be trusted you could always copypaste to google translate.


----------



## Noctima (Apr 11, 2019)

Oh sorry, you can not do translation?.. Because not having a good level in English I put on the forum an automatic translation that Google offers..
But otherwise I said, "Noctima is pretty shy and he blushes as he gets noticed."


Since this is an English forum, I think I will make the effort to translate myself directly, but as I use google translation do not be surprised if there are faults x)!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 11, 2019)

Noctima said:


> Oh sorry, you can not do translation?.. Because not having a good level in English I put on the forum an automatic translation that Google offers..
> But otherwise I said, "Noctima is pretty shy and he blushes as he gets noticed."
> 
> 
> Since this is an English forum, I think I will make the effort to translate myself directly, but as I use google translation do not be surprised if there are faults x)!


Sorry for being a little rude.
I was a bit mean to make such a big deal of you posting in a different language. I hope you can forgive me


----------



## Noctima (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes it does not matter, the main thing is to understand each other


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 11, 2019)

Noctima said:


> Yes it does not matter, the main thing is to understand each other


----------



## Ash Sukea (Apr 11, 2019)

“And that’s, one to grow on.”


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 11, 2019)

It occured to me, this thread would translate well to a game version, where you assign embarrassing species traits to the poster above you!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 11, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> It occured to me, this thread would translate well to a game version, where you *assign embarrassing species traits to the poster above you!*



'Slippery when wet.'


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> 'Slippery when wet.'



That's a source of pride to otters, not embarrassment.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Apr 11, 2019)

Stampeding and unknowingly trampling over the ruler of your kingdom...


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 11, 2019)

MosquitoBeest said:


> Stampeding and unknowingly trampling over the ruler of your kingdom...



Worth it. He's a dick anyways. Get em!


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Apr 11, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Worth it. He's a dick anyways. Get em!


Ain't bowing to anyone who can up and eat my family if they want!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 12, 2019)

I spit hair balls. I try not to do it in front of anyone.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 15, 2019)

Oh yeah when they get excited they still bounce and war dance and sometimes has pisspoor ability to land on things. But because they have wings it’s even flailier and bouncier. It’s so bad. 

Their giggling also sounds like a high pitched ferret dook and really retracts from their srs mage air.


----------

